# Used 89 days of VWP this year. When can I return to US?



## jazzelle (Jan 6, 2009)

As title really- 

I went out to the States in on December 27th 2008 and stayed for 89 days! Soooo is that my years allowance used up- or can I go out again (say in the next three months) and get a further 90 days?

I have looked on the official websites and it just talks about the balance of 90 days, and not about a fresh allowance of days.

Any ideas guys??


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jazzelle said:


> As title really-
> 
> I went out to the States in on December 27th 2008 and stayed for 89 days! Soooo is that my years allowance used up- or can I go out again (say in the next three months) and get a further 90 days?
> 
> ...


It doesn't work like that. You can return the next day if you wish....but they might not let you in. The VWP is for tourism, and you are visiting the land of 2 week annual vacations. They are going to start asking questions sooner or later. Why do you need to spend so much time here?


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

jazzelle said:


> As title really-
> 
> I went out to the States in on December 27th 2008 and stayed for 89 days! Soooo is that my years allowance used up- or can I go out again (say in the next three months) and get a further 90 days?
> 
> ...


While i was on my H1-B my girlfriend used to come out 3 times a year for 2-3 weeks. She never even exceeded 90 days but on the 3rd time she was taken into an interrogation room at Boston Logan where they shouted at her demanding to know the real reason she was coming over. This is despite the fact that she told them she was just visiting me. They did eventually let her in.

Just be careful and know that anything can happen.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

VWP does not mean an allotment of 90 days within a given period. The actual time allowed per stay is at the discretion of the immigration officer at point of entry - up to 90 days. A valid reason for this trip and proof of binding ties to the UK such as real estate, employment contract, leases may be necessary.


----------

